

Ask HN: How to learn python by fiddling around in github - 42_huh

I am a python beginner, just completed the Udacity CS101 course, primarily to learn python. Can you suggest any github repositories that would be fun to to fork and fiddle around with, and hence be fun to learn with?
======
pizza
This might be of use: <https://github.com/languages/Python>

